# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Chinh phục thác Đatanla, Lâm Đồng

## hangnt

_Du khách có lần đến xứ sương mù Đà Lạt ai mà không biết thác Đatanla. Tuy nhiên, leo dây chinh phục thác thì ít người dám làm. Nhân dịp hè, chương trình “làm Tarzan” tại thác này thu hút khá đông du khách trẻ muốn thử sức mình tìm cảm giác mạo hiểm…_

Thác Đatanla nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt khoảng 5 cây số, trên đèo Prenn. So với những thác hoành tráng ở Tây Nguyên, thác Đatanla khá khiêm tốn. Nhưng đây là con thác đẹp bởi có nhiều tầng bậc. Du khách khi đến đây hứng thú với câu chuyện dân gian: dũng sĩ K’Lang đã giao chiến quyết liệt với một bầy thú dữ, gồm hai con rắn tinh và 7 con chó sói, 2 con cáo. Trong cuộc giao tranh, chàng đã quyết đấu sinh tử để tiêu diệt mãnh thú. Cuộc chiến đến làm cây đổ rào rào, cuồng phong dữ dội. Các loài mãnh thú tấn công dũng sĩ K’Lang. Chàng rút dao cắt lưỡi 2 con rắn tinh và bắn 9 mũi tên về bầy chó sói và cáo hung hãn. 


Ngồi nghe người Lạch kể chuyện mới thấy thú vị. Những con người ở miền sơn cước luôn chống chọi với điều kiện sống khắc nghiệt, nhất là thú dữ, nhưng vẫn lãng mạn với những câu chuyện để lý giải cho thiên nhiên xung quanh. Bà con dân tộc còn giải thích rằng cây gãy, đá bay từ cuộc giao tranh đã tạo cho thiên nhiên nơi đây địa hình hiểm trở. Con nước đổ qua những đồi dốc, hang hốc sau cuộc chiến đấu đã tạo nên con thác dữ, ầm ầm nước đổ. Dưới chân thác, tương truyền là vị trí đánh nhau, có địa hình cực kỳ hiểm trở, gọi là vực Tử Thần. Ban quản lý khu du lịch thác Đatanla khuyến cáo khách không nên đến gần khu vực này vì dễ xảy ra tai nạn.

Tên gọi Đatanla là do “đọc trại” từ tiếng Lạch bản địa. Người dân địa phương gọi tên cho thác là “Đạh Tam N’ha”, có nghĩa là “dưới lá có nước” hay “nước dưới lá”. Thác này nằm sâu dưới rừng già. Địa hình xung quanh là đồi núi. Quan sát từ bên trên, chỉ toàn lá rừng, khó nhìn được những gì dưới thung lũng. Trong cuộc khai khẩn vùng đất mới, những tiền nhân của dân tộc Lạch đã phát hiện có một thác nước dưới những lớp lá ấy nên gọi tên “Đạh Tam N’ha” cho con thác. Khi người Pháp đặt chân lên cao nguyên này đã phát âm theo tiếng Pháp biến “Đạh Tam N’ha” thành Đatanla. Về sau, tên này trở nên thông dụng và sử dụng đến ngày nay.

Đến thác Đatanla, du khách có thể thưởng thức cảm giác ú tim với hệ thống máng trượt. Ngồi trên chiếc xe không vô-lăng, chỉ có thắng tay, nhiều du khách phát khóc vì xe chạy ngoằn ngoèo, tưởng chừng như “bay” khỏi xe bất cứ lúc nào với tốc độ lên đến 40-50 km/h. Đường trượt qua nhiều khúc quanh, gập ghềnh để tạo cảm giác mạnh. Tuy nhiên, phương tiện này được thiết kế với độ an toàn cao. Đi máng trượt, du khách vẫn an toàn và thưởng thức được cảm giác sảng khoái với tốc độ cao, địa hình không bằng phẳng. Những người “yếu tim”, có thể dùng thắng, di chuyển với vận tốc chậm hoặc dừng lại khi cảm thấy “mệt tim”. Nhưng đã đặt chân lên máng trượt, ít ai lại bỏ qua cảm giác tốc độ chóng mặt và ú tim với phương tiện này.

Rất hấp dẫn với du khách trẻ tham gia chương trình leo dây vượt thác để thử sức mình và trải nghiệm cảm giác mạo hiểm. Trước khi chinh phục thác, du khách được tư vấn và huấn luyện kỹ năng như: cách sử dụng dây đai an toàn, các nút dây thông dụng cũng như việc sử dụng các loại móc chuyên dụng trong quá trình leo thác. Những người đã từng leo núi thể thao sẽ nắm bắt rất nhanh các kỹ năng. Sau đó, du khách được bố trí vượt hai thác khô ở độ cao 18 mét và 15 mét. Nghỉ ngơi một chút, du khách tiếp tục trượt một đoạn thác ngắn trước khi tiếp tục vượt 2 thác nước ở hai độ cao khác nhau. Một thác 25 mét và một thác 12 mét. Tham gia chương trình này, du khách phải mất khoảng một ngày vừa huấn luyện kỹ năng, vừa vượt qua các thử thách khi vượt thác và đi bộ đường rừng núi... Khi trải nghiệm rồi, ai nấy đều sảng khoái như vừa vượt qua chính mình.

Mùa hè là mùa trải nghiệm của giới trẻ. Vượt thác mạo hiểm là môn chơi hấp dẫn được khá nhiều du khách trẻ ưa thể thao lựa chọn đầu tiên khi đến Đà Lạt. Không ít du khách vượt đường xa đến đây để tham gia chương trình này như một cách xả stress. Thậm chí, có người leo giữa chừng thì dừng lại để giữ cảm giác chơi vơi đầy thú vị giữa làn nước hung hãn đang ào ào đổ về phía dưới. Thác Đatanla không thẳng đứng mà có độ dốc và nhiều gờ đá. Du khách chưa từng leo núi, leo thác vẫn có thể leo thác được miễn sao đủ bản lĩnh “vượt lên chính mình” và đam mê cảm giác mạnh.

Vượt thác ngay trong lòng con thác là dịch vụ khá mới mẻ và kén chọn khách. Nhưng đây là một chương trình hấp dẫn, tạo được sản phẩm du lịch độc đáo kết hợp dã ngoại.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Khoái mấy trò chơi mạo hiểm quá  :love struck: 
Đúng là điểm đến lý tưởng giành cho giới trẻ

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nơi đây đích thị dành cho những người ưa môn thể thao mạo hiểm rồi 
Tuyệt cú mèo :d hehe

----------

